# If Men Vacuumed



## crewsk (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry this was too big to upload. Just click on it to see it full size.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2005)

I sure would like a room that was big enough to drive that tractor around in.
My livingroom is so tiny.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 3, 2005)

That makes two of us pds!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Me too!
I wouldn't even bother hubby about it, I would do it myself


----------



## cara (Nov 3, 2005)

The agricultural machines industrie seems to hop into every space they see money.... I will show Frank, if he will trade them as used equipment..


----------



## middie (Nov 3, 2005)

hey i need one of those !!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Me too!


Me four! On the subject of vacuums I've always wanted a Romba (sp?) vac...those things are so cute and handy!!! 

LOL crewsk, thanks for the chuckle


----------



## mish (Nov 3, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Me four! On the subject of vacuums I've always wanted a Romba (sp?) vac...those things are so cute and handy!!!
> 
> LOL crewsk, thanks for the chuckle


 
I have a roomba, Jessica.  It's a real hoot.  I have to jump out of the way when it comes toward me.    I don't save time, because I'm so busy following it around.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, I KNOW TIM "THE TOOLMAN" TAYLOR WE"LL BE OVER IN A JIFFY.


----------

